# Rain is back home.. Got some pics hehe



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

These were all taken yesterday and of course it was Raining. She just came home Monday night and it has been raining since and I haven't been able to do much with her. Grr Darn rain. lol










In the field. I took this from my back porch.










And again 










Had an itch hehe










Have no idea what this one turned out so dark.










In her fly mask.










Trying to get in the building.










My little brother is on the other side of her.










Standing all pretty 










Following me.

Hope you like them.. Feel free to make Critique's (sp?)


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Opps they turned out bigger then I thought they would..


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is SO pretty!! I love her name too!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank-You.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty, looks like she has a nice home too 

Wow she has got a high wither! I'm so used to seeing our flat backed girls I forget what high withers look like


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Haha. I think she has a nice horse life hehe. Yeah I think that is the ONLY thing I don't like about her... The high withers..


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank-You.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She's very pretty! She looks like a happy girl.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is SO pretty!!! I hope to see lots more pics!!!!


----------



## mprevidi (Aug 13, 2009)

*awww*

so heres the story ineed help girls. its 650 a month to board a horse at the barn im at ...my mom doesnt think im responcible enough to own one but idkhowto convince her ...got any ideas????


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She is a great horse. And she is a very happy girl


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Your mare looks great and happy out in the pasture.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------

